# Longboat/Siesta/Anna Maria Area Gulf Front Two bedrooms?



## gretel (Jul 19, 2009)

I am looking for two bedroom units that are gulf front. I specifically want something that has a direct view of the gulf with little distance between the unit and the water (my mother has a hard time walking). I also want a washer/dryer in the unit (kids). Lastly, I need internet access in the unit (work online). 

Does anyone know of a place that fits this description?

My experience:
Longboat- We've stayed in Little Gull (nice but no view) and Longboat Bay Club (large units but bay view). 

Anna Maria- I know that there are no two bedroom units on Anna Maria Island that are gulf front.  Gulf Stream Penthouses are across the street, Umbrella Beach resort is down the road, and Via Roma two bedrooms don't face the gulf directly-but the building is on the beach.

Siesta- Calini is down the road from the beach and Sandpiper units mostly face the building next door (although the building is directly on the beach).


----------



## SherryS (Jul 19, 2009)

Sandpiper units -01 and -02 face the Gulf.  Don't know about wireless access in the units, though........


----------



## Pit (Jul 19, 2009)

gretel said:


> Siesta- Calini is *down* the road from the beach and Sandpiper units mostly face the building next door (although the building is directly on the beach).



Actually, Calini is *across* the road from the beach. There is beach access directly across Seaside Drive, but it is not "on" the beach and the new Hyatt blocks the view from many units. That brings up the new Hyatt property on Siesta Key. They have 2 bdrm gulf view units, and it is directly on the beach. You could also look into Sea Club V, which is next door to the new Hyatt. It has some larger units at the beach end of the building with a gulf view. I'm sure the Hyatt has wireless. Not sure about Sea Club.


----------



## caribbean (Jul 19, 2009)

I frankly can't think of any RCI resorts that match all of your wants, certainly not the nicer ones.  No wireless in Sandpiper units. As Sherry says, #1 & 2 in Sandpiper are beachfront, but rarely available. Unit #3 in Sandpiper does have a partial view from the side of the building, but 4-6 are blocked by the building next door. I understand that some of the top floor units at Calini have a partial view, but the building is across the street from the beach. A lot of the other places do have a few units that are beach frontage, but it would be hard, if not impossible to assure that you get such a unit. You may have to rethink.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 19, 2009)

Little Gull Unit #1


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 19, 2009)

Gretel does it have to be RCI? What about Veranda Beach Club in II right on the beach not across the street? I know these units do not come up often though.


----------



## gretel (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas!  I am open to RCI or II. I am considering renting as well.

We usually stay for 4 weeks each summer in the area. I've tried many of the places but always wish we could find the perfect place (and then I would buy!). 

I bought a two-bedroom at Via Roma in Bradenton Beach (on the beach, partial gulf view and internet access).  We've been happy with it but it is a second floor unit. Mom is getting a little older and having trouble with the stairs (not to mention my difficulties carrying suitcases up!).  I have been watching for a ground floor unit but they don't come up for resale that often.

What about Lido Key? We stayed in a place many years back that wasn't so great but I haven't heard anything about the resorts there since the Ritz moved in.


----------



## Mel7706 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Veranda Beach Club*

Toured this resort a few years back. Highly recommend it. Large oceanfront units. I think they have some non-oceanfront units. They have been very expensive in the past. However, I saw a couple on ebay earlier this year at a very reasonable price. If you don't see any on ebay or other internet sites check for resales through the resort or it's agent. I recently bought a unit at another Florida resort on ebay for $1,000. Found out later it had been listed for years by the resort for $10,000 with no takers. Don't be afraid in this market to low-ball listing prices.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.fourwindslbk.com/


----------



## gretel (Jul 21, 2009)

I will have to go visit Veranda and Four Winds. Also, Gulf Tides has two units that fit the description.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gretel VBC has a few 4 bedroom penthouse suites. I have a layout somewhere when I took a peek. There was a sales office in the building and a nice security guard who was helpful. We never saw the units but toured the grounds and talked to the receptionist for the sales office.


----------



## maddaug (Jul 22, 2009)

We also took a tour of Veranda. The beachfront condo views were wonderful. You could lay on the bed from both bedrooms and view the ocean. Loved it. 
We didn't care for the pool area. It seemed sunken below the beach area and was pretty hot due to no breeze passing thru from the beach area. 
Overall though we liked Veranda. 
Now if I could figure out how to move Longboat Bay across the street to beachfront.......


----------



## gretel (Jul 22, 2009)

*LBBC*

I'm currently staying at the LBBC! It is my second time exchanging into here.  It is a wonderful place. I love the units and the free amenities (chairs, fishing poles, tennis, bikes, etc.).  The only negative is that I haven't seen the manatee family that has been sighted in Crane Bay off our terrace. We did, however, see a manatee SWIM RIGHT NEXT TO US in the gulf today!


----------



## Dori (Jul 22, 2009)

When we stayed at LBBC one New Year's , we were so excited to see the mantees swimming right by the docks as we sat on our balcony.  You are so fortunate to have been so close when you were swimming!!  What a fabulous experience!

Dori


----------



## maddaug (Jul 22, 2009)

The free amenities are fantastic that's for sure. We love to ride the bikes to the marina and thru the neighborhoods. 
The manatee is fun to watch. We have always seen it when we stay at Longboat. 
I have to say I love the whole area from Anna Marie to Siesta Key. Lots to do or nothing to do. Take your pick.


----------



## baakfamily (Aug 20, 2009)

gretel said:


> ...
> Anna Maria- I know that there are no two bedroom units on Anna Maria Island that are gulf front.  Gulf Stream Penthouses are across the street, Umbrella Beach resort is down the road, and Via Roma two bedrooms don't face the gulf directly-but the building is on the beach. ...



We stayed at Gulf Stream Beach Resort a few weeks ago (July 18-25) and had a great time.  The Penthouses at Gulf Stream are actually in the same building as Gulf Stream ("Penthouses at Gulf Stream" was an expansion to the Gulf Stream building, but is listed as a separate resort at RCI).  Parking is under the units, so all units are up at least one or two flights of stairs, but there are elevators for those who might want or need them.  There is laundry and internet in all units.

It is true the beach is across the street, but it is directly across the street, where there is only a short dune walkover to the beach.  You can see the ocean from all balconies (particularly the second floor units), but only the "Penthouses" have a direct view.  The others are side view.

The same owners own Gulf Stream and Umbrella Beach Resort.  If I recall what the timeshare salesman told me correctly, only a couple of the units at Umbrella Beach Resort have elevators.  Consider asking for such a unit specifically if you go there.


----------



## gretel (Aug 20, 2009)

*Umbrella*

I've exchanged into Umbrella three times. We've never had the units with an elevator. I was told they can't operate them (some kind of code). The units are spacious and the resort is laid back and nicely located. If it was on the beach I would be an owner for sure.

How are the units at Gulf Stream? The TUG reviews indicate they are SMALL. Is this true? Do they feel bright (windows)? I've never stayed there for fear of that "closed in" feeling.

I enjoy staying at Via Roma as they are located directly on the beach (nothing better than taking your chair and lotion and nothing else to the beach). I bought a unit there and have never traded it.

For next year, I ended up renting a house next to Oma's Pizza for the month of July. I am so excited! The fireworks at the Beach House next door should be amazing!


----------



## SherryS (Aug 20, 2009)

I may have been the one who wrote Gulfstream seemed small......I know I was comparing the units we own at Calini (Calini is 1300 or 1270 sq ft while Gulfstream is around 1000 sq ft.)  The Gulfstream units are bright colored and light with many windows.  Units run east and west, so do not face the gulf straift on, but at a right angle.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 20, 2009)

We did get one of those gulf-front units at Sandpiper on exchange thru RCI, a few Januarys ago, so it can happen - RCI told me the unit # before I confirmed, and that's the unit we got. They had computers with highspeed internet in the lounge-type-place, which had very little competition, so I was able to get some work done without any problem.  There were elevators so walking not an issue, and we had a washer & dryer. 

FWIW, I liked Anna Maria Island best, and Longboat Key second best, better than Siesta Key, but that's my personal preference for beaches not quite as lined with high rises and concrete. And the view from Sandpiper gulf-front units is thru the screened porch which stretches across the front, if that makes a diff to you.


----------



## gretel (Aug 20, 2009)

I've stayed at one of the side view Sandpiper units. While I loved being able to not worry about mosquitoes with the screened porch, I also felt too closed in. A front unit might have helped!   I usually look for places without the screen, in general.

My favorite place is Anna Maria too. I like the laid back feeling and atmosphere. The sand isn't as beautiful as Siesta but it is pretty close. My favorite part is that it is never crowded.  It feels like your own beach!


----------



## dlgony (Nov 20, 2009)

*Little Gull*

I was just looking through the threads and saw your questions.  Little Gull has two units 1 & 2 that are Gulf Front.  I own unit 2, the month of January, and it is a two bedroom, two bath unit with a washer/dryer.  The units have all gotten new kitchens and bathrooms recently.  The "cottages" are along a walk way that leads from Sarasota Bay on one side of Longboat Key to the Gulf on the other side.  When you walk out of the unit 1 or 2, you can see the Gulf which migh be 100 yards or so from the units.  I do not know if they have expanded their internet to this unit or not yet.  By the way if you are interested they are for rent on the Tug Classifieds.


----------



## jamstew (Nov 20, 2009)

What is the weather like in January?


----------



## dlgony (Nov 20, 2009)

*January Weather*

January on Longboat Key can be a little unpredictable.  Last year we were there the third week of January, the days were warm 65 to 75 and the evenings were cool 50 to 55. I remember wearing a sweatshirt in the evening and early morning and being comfortable in shorts and a tee shirt during the mid day. Some of the neighbors, who had been there the week before, said it was cooler during week two.  They had a rainy day or two in the earlier week, we were lucky and had mostly sunny weather with one foggy day.  But there is nothing like the Florida sun when you've spent the first part of the winter in cold, cloudy, snowish New York. 

We also own a week 7 on Longboat Key and go down there every year in February.  Most years have been warm to mildly chilly in February but one year the wind would not let up and it was chilly but that was unusual.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Nov 21, 2009)

I was born and raised in Florida over 60 years ago. Nov. to April is the best time of the year to me. It can be cold at times but it won't last.


----------



## jamstew (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks. As a Texas who doesn't do cold, I think January - March would be uncomfortable for me. I'll be at Little Gull in mid-April of 2011, which I hope will be better.


----------

